# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  karman mypad 701

## alaa_day

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن من الاخوى الكرام فلاش karman mypad 701  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## alaa_day

ممكن حل جزاكم الله خير

----------


## salihmob

ما هي مشكلتك في الاساس اخي الكريم

----------


## alaa_day

> ما هي مشكلتك في الاساس اخي الكريم

 المشكلة اخي انا الجهاز مقفول برقم سري وقمت بضغط على زر الرزيت لاكن اخي بدون جدوى ان كان عندك اخي حل افدنا به جزاك الله خير.

----------

